
Apple moves iOS to IPv6-only networks - Mojah
https://ma.ttias.be/apple-moves-ios-ipv6-networks/
======
tyingq
Not a terrible idea, but the timeline seems aggressive: _" Starting June 1,
2016 all apps submitted to the App Store must support IPv6-only networking"_

There are, for example, hosting providers that don't support ipv6. Including
big names, like Amazon's EC2. That means either a pretty hasty move, or using
some kind of tunnel.

Apple doesn't say when they would switch to "IPv6 only" for runtime, but it
seems likely that would come with little lead time as well.

~~~
WorldMaker
IIRC this timing was announced a couple years back at Apple's Dev conference.

Networks will still be expected to have 6-to-4 routing to get to hosting
providers that don't support v6, but those will still appear to be v6
addresses to apps from the app store. Basically the commitment is "you must
not write apps that assume that they can store or use only v4 addresses", and
this should not be a shock to app developers.

As for when devices will see "IPv6" only networks ("runtime"), that isn't up
to Apple, it's up to the cell carriers, and some cell carriers _are already
there_ and only allowing IPv6 traffic. IIRC, T-Mobile in the US is IPv6 only
already.

~~~
tyingq
That sounds more sane. It's not the tone of the linked article, however. For
example:

 _" it looks like iOS apps will only make IPv6 DNS requests and stop query'ing
for IPv4 records for NSURLSession calls"_

It sounds, though, like it will (indirectly) query for IPV4, via DNS64. That's
less drastic than the wording above.

------
brudgers
Concurrent discussion of news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11635867](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11635867)

